# Congress .. Where are they posting Results?



## alphahorses (Jul 30, 2006)

Last year they posted the results for Congress at the end of each day on a website.

Does anyone know if they are doing the same thing this year, and if so, can you provide a link?

Thanks!


----------



## poniesgalore (Jul 31, 2006)

alphahorses said:


> Last year they posted the results for Congress at the end of each day on a website.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are doing the same thing this year, and if so, can you provide a link?
> 
> Thanks!



It is www.horseshowsonline.com


----------



## Leeana (Jul 31, 2006)

I cant find Congress anywhere on the list of shows for July. Will they post them later on tonight or am i looking in the wrong place?


----------



## poniesgalore (Jul 31, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> I cant find Congress anywhere on the list of shows for July. Will they post them later on tonight or am i looking in the wrong place?



They post the show as soon as it starts. And update it as the classes finish.


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 31, 2006)

poniesgalore said:


> It is www.horseshowsonline.com


Thank you!


----------



## Karen S (Jul 31, 2006)

Good Evening All,

Congress will officially start Wedesday, August 2nd and will run to Saturday, August 5th with the show closing with the driving stakes classes.

You can go to www.horseshowsonline and click on ASPC Congress. The classes will be updated on the site after they are done. You will be able to see who won and how everyone placed.

Good Luck to All of the exhibitors and those that are going stop by Fiddlestix stalls and introduce yourself.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2006)

i still dont see congress listed? im impatient i know lol


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 2, 2006)

kaykay said:


> i still dont see congress listed? im impatient i know lol



I checked this morning, too! I do know that last year they only updated the results at the end of each day. I'm really hoping they update it more this year... Just to satisfy my own impatience!!! :bgrin


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2006)

so we have to wait until the end of today?? ughhhh. LOL. you would think though it would be listed this morning?? oh well. im trying to be patient :lol:


----------



## Leeana (Aug 2, 2006)

....Still nothing posted...*sigh*


----------



## kaykay (Aug 3, 2006)

i guess they arent going to show it this year?? :no:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 3, 2006)

I just had Mike check with the show office to see what the deal is. Apparently, they are having trouble connecting to the internet, but are hoping to get an update online this afternoon.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 3, 2006)

The results are finally showing up!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 3, 2006)

YEAH!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

And on a side note Lisa ... I absolutely LOVE your stallion!!!




:


----------

